# Ackkk Ear Mites!



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

Well our new little addition went to her first vet check with us today. She got a clean bill of health, needs to put on a bit of weight which we knew when we got her, pending stool sample, eyes clean, joint rotation seemed good, :help::help:BUT she's got ear mites!!!:help::help: They cleaned out her ears and I got to look in the microscope and see the mites!! Bad little buggers they are! Anyway they gave her a ear mite treatment and we go back in 3 weeks for the next treatment.

I wanted to ask is there a preventative I can make at home for my other 2 dogs and cat? Zeus's ears are always clean with an occasional tiny bit of wax. Lexi's ears are always disgusting and waxy (her ears are floppy and hairless inside unlike the hairy inside of a shep ears) and I have to clean them every week but she's never been diagnosed with mites but now I am worried that maybe the puppy could have passed mites in the 5 days that we have had her. Is there anything I can do to prevent/or kill possible mites in my other 2 dogs and cats just in case?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

Bump any help guys?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Leave the ears alone! If there are no problems in the other ears - and check with your vets about transmission - do not mess with the ears. Once you start messing with the balance in there, you can create problems, all IMO. 

What are you doing for your ears?  See - we don't put stuff in ours, not sure how we got sold on adding things to theirs all the time!


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

I just had to get tx for 4 cats with earmites and one of the 'treatments' for them the vet recommended is the use of Revolution... So IF you happen to use revolution for monthly HW/flea tx on your dogs/cat it should also protect against earmites. They do sell a version of ivermectin specifically formulated for earmites but I wouldn't use it unless they are actively infected! I agree, "If it's not broke,don't fix it" .... Some of the other monthly flea applications may also protect against earmites too..... I haven't checked. 

My own dogs were exposed to my cats with earmites for a number of weeks (before I realized they had them) and they didn't get infected...


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

Ok that makes me feel better. My female mix has always had severe ear was and even had some puppy tumors growing on them that had to be removed bc they kepy splitting and bleeding everywhere (she's a head shaker ever since).  I've always just done babywipes to clean out the wax weekly and thats only gently and just the part I can see. 

I'll leave them alone and continue just cleaning out the gross wax when it accumulates. As for the baby being infected she'll get the last treatment in 3 weeks and hopefully all will be well.


----------

